# Libnodave und CP 343, begrenzter Zugriff?



## Deep Blue (29 März 2011)

Hallo,

kann es sein, das ältere CP 343 einen begrenzten Zugriff über Ihren Port 102 nur erlauben? Ich habe einen 343-1CX00-0XE0, welcher aktiv mit 2 Visu´s verbunden ist. Wenn ich eine Variablentabelle öffne und dann aus .net einen Zugriff über Libnodave mache, schmiert mir die .net-Anwendung ab.
Bei einer neueren CP 343-Lean ist das nicht so. Liegt es an den 4 Verbindungen (2 Visu´s + Programmiergerät und .net) oder einfach nur am Alter der Baugruppe, die so viele Kommunikationen am Port nicht erlaubt? Seltsam ist auch, das sobald das Programmiergerät Online geht die .net-Anwendung abrauscht und nicht anders herum.


----------



## tnt369 (29 März 2011)

wie verbindet sich libnodave? iso tcp oder s7online?


----------



## Deep Blue (29 März 2011)

tnt369 schrieb:


> wie verbindet sich libnodave? iso tcp oder s7online?


 
Mit Iso/TCP...


----------



## tnt369 (29 März 2011)

hmm hab jetzt die type nicht gefunden.
aber ich vermute mal das die max. anzahl der verbindungen
die ursache ist.
baust du die verbindung immer wieder auf und ab in deiner
anwendung?
hat das pg evtl. mehrere verbindungen offen (z.b. baustein
beobachten + variablentabelle online)?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 März 2011)

Die Verbindungsanzahl (mögliche (der SPS) und verwendete) werden im Baugruppenzustand angezeigt.


----------



## Deep Blue (29 März 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Die Verbindungsanzahl (mögliche (der SPS) und verwendete) werden im Baugruppenzustand angezeigt.


 
Danke für die Info...daran liegt es. Ist nur "drollig" das, wenn ich die letzte freie Verbindung bin das PG mich raus schmeisst. Eigentlich sollte doch ich mit .net der letzte Nutzer sein?!?

Kann man die max. Verbindungspartneranzahl irgendwie erhöhen?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 März 2011)

Die Lean kann meines Wissens nach nur 4 gleichzeitige S7-Verbindungen. Wie ist denn die S7-SPS parametriert? Gibt es da genügend Reserve?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (29 März 2011)

*Verbindungstyp...*

Vielleicht würde es helfen das sich die .NET Anwendung am PC nicht als PG sondern als OP verbindet. (Dazu musst du aber libnodave anpassen (_daveConnectPLCTCP), da dies in der orginalen libnodave nicht einstellbar ist!)


----------

